
Medical Convention Cancels on San Fran Because Its Streets Are So Distressing - sampo
http://fortune.com/2018/07/02/san-francisco-streets-streets-medical-convention/
======
PaulHoule
Amazed it hasn't happened sooner. San Francisco is the last place I want to go
to a conference.

